# Norwegian: Julebukk



## wilbanba

Hello,
New to the forum. Starting to learn Norwegian. Wondering how to use "Julebukk" as a possesive.
Thanks/takk!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I'm afraid we'll need more context. What's the sentence you want to use it in?


----------



## wilbanba

I actually don't want to use it in a sentence. Instead, I would like to know how to use it to refer to a person who does Julebukk(ing) at the holidays. Or for context "Julebukk(er's) glogg" "Julebukk(er's) cookies" etc.
Thanks much.


----------



## Magb

It seems like this word is used somewhat differently in English than in Norwegian. I could be wrong, but I don't think many Norwegians would refer to the practice as "julebukking", and someone who, as we say, "goes julebukk", is referred to simply as a "julebukk", not a "julebukker".

As for those examples, stuff like that is normally expressed with noun compounds rather than possessives, i.e. "julebukkgløgg", "julebukkaker", etc.


----------



## wilbanba

thanks so much that was very helpful! doesn't julbukk mean "christmas goat" though? so, its an object and an action? hmm how very interesting. i'm learning Norsk via Pimsleur and having great fun though I wish I had some transcripts... thanks again!


----------



## Grefsen

wilbanba said:


> Hello,
> New to the forum. Starting to learn Norwegian. Wondering how to use "Julebukk" as a possesive.
> Thanks/takk!



I had never heard of *'Julebukk'* before I saw this thread, but here a translation and description given in one of my *norsk ordb**øker:

*mummer; a masked and costumed person (usually a child) who goes from door to door and is treated with goodies (similar to American Halloween trick-or-treaters).*
*


----------



## missTK

"Julebukk" is not an action by itself, it is only a noun. The action is "å gå julebukk", but that doesn't mean that julebukk is a verb. 

I don't know if that's the way others see it, but I think of it as "to go (in the role of) julebukk", not "to go julebukk(ing)". Sort of comparable to "stand guard" in English.


----------



## Grefsen

Er følgende setning korrekt?

Is the following sentence correct?

Er det fremdeles vanlig at barn i Norge å gå julebukk i løpet av juleferien?

Is it still common for children in Norway to go *julebukk* during the Christmas holiday?


----------



## andreasol

Grefsen said:


> Er det fremdeles vanlig at barn i Norge å gå julebukk i løpet av juleferien?



Er det fremdeles vanlig at barn i Norge GÅR julebukk i løpet av juleferien?

You have to conjugate the verb in the dependent clause.


----------



## hanne

Grefsen said:


> Er det fremdeles vanlig at barn i Norge å gå julebukk i løpet av juleferien?
> 
> Is it still common for children in Norway to go *julebukk* during the Christmas holiday?


You're mixing two versions up:
is it common for children to go - er det vanlig for barn å gå
is it common that children go - er det vanlig at barn går

What you wrote is "is it common that children to go".


----------

